# Any one shoot the AK-47?



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

What are the pros and cons on them. The Yugo or the Wasr ect any of them any good. Which mags are the better of them all? 
Which ones are hassle free?
Thanks


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Wetlandhunter said:


> What are the pros and cons on them. The Yugo or the Wasr ect any of them any good. Which mags are the better of them all?
> Which ones are hassle free?
> Thanks


Iam sure he can shed some light on the questions you pose.


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

I have East German mags and they are excellent quality and reliable. Any Eastern Europe mags are better than the chinese ones and don't even think about the big drums because they take forever to load and rarely work perfect. If the mags get wet make sure to take apart and dry and oil them because just about all of them are steel. Anything beyond 30 rounds and they become very unwieldy, if you have short arms from the elbow to hand you may not be able to shoot prone. The Arsenal brand rifle from Bulgaria is worth the extra money.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I shot Russian, Chinese, and Egyptian AK-47s (7.62x39mm- not the AK-74 in 5.45mm) while I was at Infantry School in the National Guard. All were in excellent condition. Here's my Pros and Cons for all of them. (BTW the Russian one was the best of the three. The Egyptian was a close second.)

Pros
Reliable as a claw hammer. I never saw a malfunction in thousands of rounds, maybe tens of thousands.

Easy to handle and operate once you get used to them. 

They point instinctively- great for quick fire situations.

They're fun to shoot because of the above "pros"

7.62x39mm is one of the most common cartridges there is. I'm fairly certain you could find ammo for an AK on the Moon.

Cons
The stocks were a bit short for me- I'm 6' 1" with long arms.

The sights are strong but crude and the sight radius is short.

They are bullet launchers- not "rifles" as most Americans think of them. The accuracy is marginal without additional work. The open tolerances that allow them to be so reliable give a lot of slop in the actions. The accuracy is good enough for battlefiled situations where: 1. ranges tend to be fairly short (big targets at <100m) or 2. where the goal is to get bullets flying in the general direction of the enemy to keep his head down while your buddies get closer. If you want to hunt with it, get something else. There's a reason no sniper carries an AK in _any_ variant. (The Dragunov is an entirely different rifle, caliber, and topic of discussion.)

Know what you're getting and you'll be happy. Just don't expect it to be something it's not.

Have fun!

John


----------



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

Why don't you choose the Ruger mini 30 instead. American made and you can get a 30 shot magazine and / or trick it out if you like. It is a great (cheap) Plinker and you can hunt deer or pigs at limited ranges (100 yrds) with it too. Just my two cents.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

I personally think a well built AK is a much superior gun to the mini-14/30. They are easier to maintain, and A LOT more parts are available. And if you are concerned with USA made. Then buy one of these http://www.ak-47.us/Arsenal.php or any of these http://www.ak-47.us/USmade.php . 
Ak's are a lot of fun.

And the Mini-30's are only cheap plinksters if you can find a beat up used one. For the same price as a new mini-30, you can get a great AK(USA)


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> I shot Russian, Chinese, and Egyptian AK-47s (7.62x39mm- not the AK-74 in 5.45mm) while I was at Infantry School in the National Guard. All were in excellent condition. Here's my Pros and Cons for all of them. (BTW the Russian one was the best of the three. The Egyptian was a close second.)
> 
> Pros
> Reliable as a claw hammer. I never saw a malfunction in thousands of rounds, maybe tens of thousands.
> ...


Thanks Great review!!


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

huntfisheat said:


> Why don't you choose the Ruger mini 30 instead. American made and you can get a 30 shot magazine and / or trick it out if you like. It is a great (cheap) Plinker and you can hunt deer or pigs at limited ranges (100 yrds) with it too. Just my two cents.


Where did this come from?*AK-47 was made to kill Americans* 

Ruger can STUFF it. Only in the last year Ruger allowed the sale of there 
20 rd magazines to the public. Why are they are now including them in with there new mini 14 guns. Because the AR-15 market is kicking Rugers butt. 
I have had the mini 30 and mini 14 in the past my 22 mag shot much better tan both of them at 100 yards. Plus the Mini 30 barrel is a .308 ID and not designed to shoot import .311 7.62 x 39.
There are only a few reliable USA manufactures of firearms.

I would not choose a mini 14 or mini 30 to save my life.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Wetlandhunter said:


> Where did this come from?*AK-47 was made to kill Americans*
> 
> Ruger can STUFF it. Only in the last year Ruger allowed the sale of there
> 20 rd magazines to the public. Why are they are now including them in with there new mini 14 guns. Because the AR-15 market is kicking Rugers butt.
> ...


Agree Completely


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Is it true there is such a thing as a .50 caliber m-16 now? Ive heard of it but still havent seen one. If there is this would be my choice.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I dont know of a .50, but you can get it in .308 win.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

There is a .50 beowolf in an AR-15 size frame.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

50 Beowolf


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

And the cartridge next to a 5.56/.223


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

THere it is ! Thank you Big Easy. Now that would be my pic for sure. That is one bad boy.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm a bit surprised about the Mini-14/30 comments. Maybe it's the 7.62x39 version. I have two Mini-14s in .223. One's a Ranch Rifle with a short 4x scope, the other's the standard version. The reason I bought the second one is when we used to be able to sign out the ranges at Ft. Benning, I'd already left my first one at home. Never had a problem on any of the ranges except the auto-rifle range. The problem? It wasn't fully automatic!

50m-300m timed silhouttes- no problem
Quick-fire out to 100m- no problem
Sand and crap while running, jumping, and crawling on the Combat Assault- no problems
Quick handling in the Urban Assault- no problem

Would I trust a Mini-14 in battle? Sure. Now, there's rifles I'd prefer over it. The FN-FAL jumps to mind. The M-16A2. But between an AK and a Mini-14 in .223? I'd want to know where I'd be fighting and then I'd have to think about it. Anywhere I was expecing a significant proportion of shots over 150m I'd take the Mini. They're not tackdrivers, but as far as accuracy- they leave the AKs I shot in the dirt.

Remember, ballistically the 7.62x39mm is essentially a .30-30 with a spitzer bullet.

Also remember, if _you_ like your gun, that's all that matters. If one of your buddies doesn't- then you won't have to let him shoot up you ammo at the range!   

Have fun- whatever you choose!

John


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

The .308 Saiga worked real good for taking out this bear. He dressed out at 330 pounds. Video here....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uePdZqlcQC0


----------



## coyote hunter (Feb 23, 2008)

AK-47'S KICK ASS!!!!!!!!! :coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

AK's won't match anything for tac driving but for killing stuff in 30/30 range they work great and the reliability is far far far ahead of what any hunter will likely ever need.

Best part is some of the "gun" haters in office have helped my collection grow in value............prob need it to afford the ammo now.............DOOF


----------

